# Tree rats are fun!!!



## robert carter (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## fishfryer (Feb 12, 2013)

robert carter said:


>



And they taste good too.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2013)

What'd I tell ya.....




T.P. said:


> LoL... Roberts gonna fill up the Handgun Hunting forum with kills now...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7622572&postcount=8


----------



## rosewood (Feb 15, 2013)

Where did you get the .22s from, everyone is out around here.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 16, 2013)

When I noticed them getting slim I spent near two days buying everyone I could find. Now everytime I go in a store and they got some I buy them.RC


----------



## state159 (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice hunting Mr. Robert.


----------



## nickE10mm (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice!  Great pics and looks like a great day.

I like to hunt squirrels on nice fall and winter days with a pistol or revolver... I like to use my Fusion Hunter 10mm (with .40 level powder puff target loads) and my Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter with .44 spl level loads...

Headshots only!


----------



## Swamperdog (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice pistol.  I have a Ruger MkII Slab Side .22lr that I love to use on tree rats.  It has a Simmons scope on it and can drop a squirrel past 60 yards.

I've had it for 15+ years and it was immaculate until two weeks ago when I bent over to tie a shoelace and didn't have my shoulder holster snapped.  It took a nosedive into sandy soil right on the muzzle crown.  Argh.

-Swamperdog


----------



## JWarren (Oct 1, 2013)

I started using a scoped MKII to shoot tree rats back in 1987...probably some of the best practice one can get for any type hunting with a handgun.


----------



## buckeroo (Oct 2, 2013)

That's a great looking Buckmark you got there sir! Good work.


----------



## Mark R (Jan 29, 2014)

fun indeed . not to sure if my aim is improving or not . shot 5 times at 1 squirrel .it just sat there until 5th shot closed the deal . i guess it was laughing at me . nice buckmark . i am shootin a ruger 22/45 .


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice!! Great little 22 you got there.


----------



## tred1956 (Feb 5, 2014)

Brings back a lot of memories. First pistol was a Ruger Single Six I wasn't old enough to own it according to some folks, but Santa brought it any way. Killed my first coon with it. Sure was easier to pack at night than that old single shot rifle. Been almost 40 years ago now. Don't enjoy tromping around in the woods at night as much as I used to, but still LOVE MY PISTOLS.

Thanks for the flashback
Doug


----------

